# Soft light



## jaykilgore (Jun 7, 2011)

I love it!

I get to saturate colors beyond all common sense and it still looks good. Granted, I didn't do that for this photo lol. I love big, soft, vibrant modifiers and my diffusion panel is one of them. Here's a few photos of heather taken with them! 








And a video sample of my lighting video that's due out featuring the lovely Heather!
[video]http://youtu.be/ehdEJDy7WkI[/video]

The blog has a better overall photo. The forums greatly compress the photos even though I host through my blog. Click here for betterness


----------



## timbearden (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice couple shots.  Great model.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 9, 2011)

I took like them - a bit contrasty, but kinda works here with the edginess. Decent poses, esp. the one on the left. I love using stools as props!


----------

